# husqvarna 350 saw



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

ok i just got in a husqvarna 350 saw its practically brand new but it only had 90 lbs of compression , after removing the cylinder i seen why it was scorned lightly , so after geting a new piston kit , which has the ring also and gaskets i honed the cylinder out and got all the scoring marks out , but i was curious as to how is the best way to get this piston and ring back in the cylinder ? i have installed many pistons in briggs w/ the connecting rod attached to them , but on the say the rod is still connected to the crankshaft , so should i remove it or is there a way to get the new piston and ring into the cylinder w/o removing the connecting rod ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't think putting a new piston is going to work without replacing the cylinder. Most Cylinders are chrome plated and cannot be honed, that would remove the chrome and chances are your compression is going to be too low even with the new piston.

The piston can be installed without removing the crankshaft from the unit. There are special ring compressors for this application, but it can be done without them. Most cylinders have a bevel on the bottom that pretty much compresses the rings on their own, you just have to make sure that the ring end gaps are lined up with the alignment pin on the piston. Also be sure that the piston is installed correctly on the rod, most 2 cycle pistons have an arrow or mark that denotes the exhaust side of the piston. This is to make sure the ring ends are not positioned over a port that they can get hung on.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks 30yr , 
i didn't know if it would work or not but if not i have about 4 or 5 of these saws than need cylinders and pistons ect also where could i find that tool to compress those kind of rings ? i have a standard ring compressor for briggs and tecumseh engines , but i haven't seen one for chainsaws


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I got mine when I was a Poulan / Weedeater dealer, they are just plastic bands that you can place around the piston and you just grab the ends and pinch the band tight and slide the cylinder on. I hardly ever use them as I find it just as easy to do it by hand.

I looked on the internet and could not find them, but I think you could probably order a set from a Poulan or Husqvarna dealer as they are both owned by electrolux.


----------



## smoker (May 30, 2006)

is this what you're looking for?

http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi-bin/baileys/1982?mv_session_id=YpKrHTtM&product_sku=10429


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes sir.

Thanks, and I bet jetrail will thank you too!!!!


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

All the Husqvarna chainsaws I've ever worked on didn'd have the bevel on the bottom of the cylinder like most other 2-cycle engines does.Don't want to make anything too EZ,ya know? The ring compressor pictured in the post by smoker,is your only ticket.
But 30 year has a good point as well,I've never,or have ever heard of anyone honeng out a 2-cycle cylinder.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks to everyone for all the advice and the link to the tool , i didn't know if it would work or not ( honeing out the cylinder ) , as funny as it sounds i figured i'd try it and just see , because i buy alot of broken stuff from differant stores ( lowes and home depot) and i have like 3 or 4 of these saws like this and i've checked on the price of a new cylinder and piston and it seems like it wouldn't be worth it on a resell basis , i guess they would always sell good as part saws too , but thanks again to everyone 
john


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are some 2-cycle engines that have steel cylinder sleeves and they can be honed, Suzuki and Lawnboy engines come to mind. But most of the smaller engines have chromed cylinders, some are aluminum and use a chromed piston although the cylinders without the chrome plating are not usually very expensive to replace.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

30yr, 
even on ebay these husqvarna 350 good used piston's and cylinders go for $100.00 and over , and i have to figure i got each saw for about $50.00 each , and how much can i resell them for each , i'd say $150-$180 , so it might not make much sence for me to put that much money into it , now if i was doing it to just have a nice chainsaw for myself then that would be fine , but i always keep my eyes open for those cylinders also i have a rancher 55 same problem , low compression .


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> but I think you could probably order a set from a Poulan or Husqvarna dealer as they are both owned by electrolux.


Both are owned by Husqvarna.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Husky was purchased by Electrolux a few years ago. Poulan has been owned by them for a while.

http://www.electrolux.com/node366.aspx


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> Husky was purchased by Electrolux a few years ago. Poulan has been owned by them for a while.
> 
> http://www.electrolux.com/node366.aspx


If we're going to be linking to things... http://www.electrolux.com/node366.aspx
The outdoor products portion of Electrolux, which included all of the brands like Poulan, Husqvarna, Jonsered, and all the other brand names, seperated from Electrolux in June of this year. The new company is Husqvarna AB. So everything is made by Husqvarna AB as a company.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We are getting a little off topic here  It is a seperate company, at this time, only in name. The board of directors was appointed by Electrolux and all shares in Husqvarna AB were distributed to Electrolux share holders. So while it may have it's own name, it is controlled by Electrolux appointees and all shares are owned by Electrolux shareholders. My guess is they are looking to sell it to some other company, that is the reason most companies spin off a division.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> We are getting a little off topic here  It is a seperate company, at this time, only in name. The board of directors was appointed by Electrolux and all shares in Husqvarna AB were distributed to Electrolux share holders. So while it may have it's own name, it is controlled by Electrolux appointees and all shares are owned by Electrolux shareholders. My guess is they are looking to sell it to some other company, that is the reason most companies spin off a division.



I highly doubt that they are looking to sell off the Husqvarna company. Husqvarna recently purchased the Dixon line from Blount, and are currently in the final stages of purchase of the portion of Komatsu-Zenoah that includes the RedMax hand held line.


----------

